# I need help killing a Pesky Little Squirrel



## Phatman45 (Nov 26, 2005)

Well first of all i have the Gamo Varmint Hunter .177cal that shoots at 1000fps.

How close do i have to get?
Where is the best place to hit it?(other than the obvious Head Shoot)
How do you sneak up on it?
and anything else that matters when trying to kill it.

This squirrel is so annoying he is making me uke:


----------



## deadeye_youth (Nov 13, 2005)

Depending on where this squirrel is get as close as you can to him and if you dont want a head shot shoot him in the front shoulder or right behind like you would a deer. If you cant sneak up on him put some corn or bird seed where he goes and when hes there pop him one. Not to hard.


----------



## Phatman45 (Nov 26, 2005)

right when he sees me he runs and he's to close to the house to sneak up on.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

sounds like you need the guy from Caddy Shack to help you 

rent the movie Caddy Shack it will give you some ideas how to get squirrels and gophers... watch your nuts though the squirrels will get them :lol:


----------



## deadeye_youth (Nov 13, 2005)

If you like to watch birds get a birdfeeder put a suet cake and some birdseed on it and then when hes eating crack open the door and pop him one. :sniper:


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

A young acquaintance of mine told me that you have to go sit out on your lawn and act like a nut! :lol: Burl


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Use peanutbutter to put him in a good spot for your shot. use full power with yer pellet gun and use pointed pellets if ya got em. try to keep your shot within 50 feet or so and you should be able to put him away rather quickly. Practice allot with yer gun, forget head shots aim center mass and squeeze of the shot.


----------



## bowshot (Feb 15, 2006)

i have a better idea get a clay pigeon launcher the kind with the string not the hand traps and set it p in your yard aiming for your neighbors house or a buisy road, next step smear peanut butter on the launcher and take the string and hide from the squirrel, when he gets on the launcher arm let 'er fly. that way the squirrel becomes your neighbors problem


----------



## VivaLaMike47 (Aug 14, 2006)

Yeah but then he will come back to his yard.


----------



## pack999 (Jun 9, 2006)

That would be hilarious. I have one of those launchers ($20 i think) you can adjust the height on them quite easily. Set it as high as it goes and hope the squirrel dies when it lands. It actually might work too. If you do this get it on video for everyone else to see.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

deadeye is right on set up a feeder that gives you a good shot, corn cobs or bird feed works well.

Your pellet gun should work fine within 30ft, aim :sniper: right between the eyes, throw dead squirel in garbage.


----------



## pack999 (Jun 9, 2006)

Throw away? Why? Eat it. Keep the tail. I think they look cool. Atleast feed the squirrel to your dogs or cats if you dont eat it yourself.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

pack999 said:


> If you do this get it on video for everyone else to see.


Actually there is a video that was circulating on e-mail of this being done and it was pretty funny!


----------

